
Coronavirus Brings American Decline Out in the Open - jnwr
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-29/coronavirus-brings-american-decline-out-in-the-open
======
alexfromapex
Hopefully it’s not a decline but a great awakening

